# Thread files will save your bacon! And elderly bike parts!



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 30, 2012)

I've probably posted this before, but once again my thread files have saved bike part.  In this case the rear axle to a ca. 1892 cushion tire safety.  This bike was rode hard and put away wet and the axle threads were a fright- cones and nuts either skipped over threads or were too tight to move.  Literally a minutes work with the thread files restored the axle to operation!  If you don't have a set, go get some and they are available for Whitworth threads too.  The tool:
http://www.webbikeworld.com/motorcycle-tools/thread-file/
And the work-in-progress bike:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Cushion Tire Safety/


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Oct 25, 2012)

I bought a nice set of Snap-On thread files about 20 years ago when I first started working professionally on cars.  I can't tell you how many times over those years that they have saved me and MANY a car part.  Definitely one of THE BEST tool investments I have ever purchased.

Jay


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 24, 2012)

I just bought a Craftsman 60-something piece Tap and Die set.  I absolutely rocks!  Repaired an otherwise worthless axle today and it looks almost new!

Well worth the investment!  Who needs threads fixed!??  I'll do it!


----------

